# CRNA billing in a non-ASC in MI



## kris_audritsh (Jul 3, 2007)

Can any one shead some light on CRNA billing for me?  We are in Michigan.  Thank you


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Jul 5, 2007)

I do billing for CRNA's i can try to help, what seems to be the problem? Email me either on here or Bravegirl0514@hotmail.com

Julie


----------

